# Looking for 2 for Thursday bottom fishing from Perdido Pass, Alabama



## reelcanuck (Oct 6, 2007)

Got room for 2 on last day of trigger fish season Thursday. Launch at Boggy Point, Alabama @ 6:30 am and bottom fish for trigger, vermilion, grouper, amberjack and whatever else we might come across out to about 40 miles. We'll split up fish evenly as well as split cost of gas/bait/ice. Cost will be in range of $65 a person. Expect to be back in by 2pm.

PM me with your contact info if interested and I'll get back to you ASAP.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Jealous! Wish I didn't have to work!


----------

